# 404 Error bei Eingabe URL (Glassfish 5)



## JavaCat++ (4. Jan 2018)

Hallo 

Ich wollte mich etwas mit JavaEE befassen und nutze Linux Mint. JDK, Eclipse und Glassfish 5 habe ich erfoglreich installiert. Nun wollte ich einfach eine schlichte HTML-Datei deployen und über URL ausführen. Das Deployen funktioniert auch (sowohl über die Glassfish-GUI als auch über die Konsole), nur kann ich sie nicht ausführen. Ich habe mir halt dieses Buch gekauft https://www.amazon.de/Professionell...e=UTF8&qid=1515075385&sr=8-1&keywords=java+ee
und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Nur laut dem Buch sollte bei Action "Starten" stehen, was es aber nicht tut. Ich weiß aber nicht, woran es liegen könnte. 

Das HTML sieht so aus:


```
<!DOCTYPE html>
<html>
    <head>
        <meta charset="UTF-8"/>
        <title>Onlineshop</title>
    </head>
</head>
<body>
    <h1>Hallo!</h1>
</body>
</html>
```

Wenn ich folgende URL eingebe, kommt der 404-Fehler:
http://localhost:8080/myOnlineshop

Vielen Dank! =)


----------



## AndiE (4. Jan 2018)

Fragen:
1. hast du das als statische Webseite unter Projekt angelegt? ode3r wie hast du das gemacht?
2. Ist der Server in Eclipse eingebunden?
3. Kannst du den Server in der JEE-Perspektive starten?
4. Kannst du dann auf dem localhost die Seite öffnen( unter Port 80 oder 8080)?


----------



## JavaCat++ (4. Jan 2018)

Ich habe den Glassfish noch nicht in Eclipse eingebunden, da man es erst einmal manuell versuchen sollte. Ich habe einfach eine HTML im Editor geschrieben. Dann habe ich einfach eine Ordnerstruktur angelegt wie im Buch und dann das html als .war gezippt und das .war dann als .ear gezippt. Dann Deployed und wollte es ausführen.

Also wenn ich einfach http://localhost:8080/ eingebe, kommt folgendes:


----------



## JavaCat++ (4. Jan 2018)

Ich habe den Fehler gefunden  Ich hatte den Glassfish 5 installiert, aber dieser wird noch nicht unterstützt. 

Aber trotzdem Danke!


----------



## mrBrown (4. Jan 2018)

JavaCat++ hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe den Fehler gefunden  Ich hatte den Glassfish 5 installiert, aber dieser wird noch nicht unterstützt.
> 
> Aber trotzdem Danke!


Wird wovon noch nicht unterstützt?


----------

